# Comparing Soil Tests in Thriving vs. Dead lawn area



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Hi all,

Well, contrary to my screen name, my Fall 2020 seeded lawn areas were mostly a success through now. I did have one area that perished. I decided to get soil tests and compare an area that thrived to an area not too far away that perished. These were the results of my soil tests:

Thriving Grass Area:


Dead Grass Area:


Interestingly, the dead area had more organic matter than the thriving area. The dead area also have significantly higher levels of nutrients as well, though nitrogen was pretty much the same, Sunlight is about the same. Now yes, I know this is pretty unscientific. After all, porosity below the tested area is an unknown, so it could very well be an issue with soil in the dead area draining faster.

Does anybody here have some clues about what's going on or do you think it's coincidence?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ceriano (Oct 6, 2021)

Sprinkle coverage, maybe?


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

There is nothing in the soil test results that would indicate the different growth results that you are having. I would look into the amount of sunlight direction, water, soil density, or possibly contamination from chemicals or nearby landscapes. Pics, description, history of applications of the trouble areas can help identify the problem.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Lawn Whisperer said:


> There is nothing in the soil test results that would indicate the different growth results that you are having. I would look into the amount of sunlight direction, water, soil density, or possibly contamination from chemicals or nearby landscapes. Pics, description, history of applications of the trouble areas can help identify the problem.


Hi and thanks for the reply. Sunlight is full sun on both areas. I used an oscillating sprinkler to irrigate when we didn't get at least an inch of rain per week. One thing to note is that area was at the edge of the irrigated area, so may not have had as much water as the rest of the area. Overall, we got sufficient rain here last summer UNTIL I went on vacation for 3 weeks and coincidentally got no rain for that period! Most areas that browned out recovered with irrigation, but that area perished.

Scoop density in soils are shown in soil tests - 1.32g/cc in thriving area, 1.18g/cc in dead area. The surface soil in the dead area appears "powdery" while the surface soil in the thriving area seems like it has ample moisture.

I don't use chemicals - no herbicides or pesticides. The only thing I applied in the past year was dolomitic lime and some organic lawn fertilizer in Fall 2020 which was 8-0-5. Then I applied calcitic lime in early Spring 2021. This fall, I applied gypsum because my calcium and sulfur were low, but my pH is fine now.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

Deadlawn said:


> … last summer UNTIL I went on vacation for 3 weeks and coincidentally got no rain for that period! Most areas that browned out recovered with irrigation, but that area perished.
> 
> Scoop density in soils are shown in soil tests - 1.32g/cc in thriving area, 1.18g/cc in dead area. The surface soil in the dead area appears "powdery" while the surface soil in the thriving area seems like it has ample moisture.


It's hard to tell what might have happen in the area that perished after the drought. But my guess is that it was likely already drought stressed before the 3 weeks without water. An inch of water might not have been enough for your area in the summer. In the future l want to look into doing the screwdriver test and compare the difference between the front and the back. Also look at your soil profile, by checking how deep your top soil is. Check for soil compaction or rocks/debris.

You might have to water the back more often than the front. I know that you said that both areas get full sun but normally lawns in the south and the west will require more irrigation.

I changed my irrigation from just watering an inch a week to looking at evapotranspiration, checking soil moisture (screwdriver test), and observing lawn wilting.

 ET and Irrigation Guide  is a good read for watering.


----------

